# Previsão sazonal Inverno 2009/2010



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2009 às 13:45)

Boas, decidi abrir este novo tópico estamos a 1 mês de entrarmos no Inverno climático e nada melhor irmos debatendo e vendo o que os vários modelos dizem.

Para já deixo aqui a previsão do Joe Bastardi da Accuweather.

http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=46727180001

Gostei muito da previsão da neve vai ser acima da média em Portugal e um pouco por toda a Europa, precipitação acima da média na Península Ibérica, o jet passa a sul do Algarve é um bom sinal, o resto é para sonhar.

"O sonho comanda a vida" *António Gedeão*


----------



## vitamos (9 Nov 2009 às 09:53)

Já expressei algumas vezes a minha "alergia a previsões sazonais" 

No entanto respeito-as da mesma forma que respeito os organismos que as proferem, uma vez que serão certamente entidades com um grau de profissionalismo considerável! Ora sendo eu um "amador" destas coisas, junto ao meu cepticismo da previsão a longo/ muito longo prazo ao interesse que não deixo de ter pela temática.

E sendo assim apenas quero deixar a nota que parece, e apenas parece, que as previsões sazonais quando enquadradas no espaço mais recente (mês) parecem querer coincidir com os primeiros cenários de previsão a 15 dias de alguns modelos, nomeadamente no que à precipitação diz respeito. Há que aguardar, ser paciente nestas coisas, mas espera-se obviamente que tais cenários venham na medida das necessidades que o nosso país tem. Seja de chuva nos locais que mais precisem, seja o frio que, quer se goste ou não, tem também as suas vantagens. (ah... a bela maturação vínica ).


----------



## irpsit (10 Nov 2009 às 22:02)

*Um Novembro relativamente quente/seco seguido dum Inverno bem chuvoso, e com temperaturas abaixo da média.*
Para a Europa um Inverno frio e com muita neve.

São estas as previsoes do Joe Bastardi no www.accuweather.com
Ele costuma acertar em cheio!
Ele coloca um AA polar de bloqueio algures na Escandinávia, a partir do final de Dezembro, que vai direcionar a jet stream para Portugal e puxar o ar polar para a Europa em Jan/Fev.

Fantástico!
http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=euro


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2009 às 23:10)

irpsit disse:


> *Um Novembro relativamente quente/seco seguido dum Inverno bem chuvoso, e com temperaturas abaixo da média.*
> Para a Europa um Inverno frio e com muita neve.
> 
> São estas as previsoes do Joe Bastardi no www.accuweather.com
> ...



Só uma coisa ....
Ele é extremamente agarrado á NOAA porque diz que é o modelo que ao fazer as previsões segue todos os parametros/variáveis, incluindo obviamente o EL NINO, que apesar os efeitos serem difusos na Europa, eu pessoalmente acredito que afecte.
Na minha humilde opinião, os Oceanos e a Atmosfera são como o ciclo da água está tudo interligado!!

Só me resta esperar que tudo corra conforme os modelos sugerem !!


----------



## irpsit (11 Nov 2009 às 20:54)

Pois eu também não foi nada expert em relação aos padrões oceânicos!

Ora neste momento nem há forte La Nina, nem forte El Nino. Também não sei se a correlação destes com o clima Europeu é muito clara. O gradiente norte atlântico de pressão atmosférica também parece normal, de modo que não estou a ver grandes extremos (ou anormalidades) para este Inverno.

Mas no Inverno passado e ao longo deste ano, houve mais bloqueios vindo do AA polar que o normal (pelo menos na Europa central). Se a tendência continuar, o Inverno terá mais entradas polares. A tendência de arrefecimento dos últimos anos pode ser que ajude...

Por mim não me importo nada!



Aurélio disse:


> Só uma coisa ....
> Ele é extremamente agarrado á NOAA porque diz que é o modelo que ao fazer as previsões segue todos os parametros/variáveis, incluindo obviamente o EL NINO, que apesar os efeitos serem difusos na Europa, eu pessoalmente acredito que afecte.
> Na minha humilde opinião, os Oceanos e a Atmosfera são como o ciclo da água está tudo interligado!!
> 
> Só me resta esperar que tudo corra conforme os modelos sugerem !!


----------



## Skizzo (12 Nov 2009 às 14:25)

Espero que se engane redondamente. Ou frio, ou chuva. As duas coisas juntas não, bleh


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2009 às 15:22)

Skizzo disse:


> Espero que se engane redondamente. Ou frio, ou chuva. As duas coisas juntas não, bleh



Olhando assim aos modelos do NOAA e comparando os mapas de precipitação aos da temperatura o que vejo é:

Dezembro - forte circulação zonal com altas pressões na Gronelândia e NAO algo negativo na PI. Logo ventos de Leste/Nordeste/Norte na Europa Norte e Central, e ventos de Oeste/Sudoeste na PI;

Janeiro - grande ponto de interrogação neste mês. Mas a tendencia mantem-se com as altas pressões no Norte da Europa e o Jet Stream a atingir Portugal em especial o Sul, logo ventos de sul/sudoeste no nosso territorio e direcção contrária nas latitudes mais a Norte!

Nos meses seguintes a ideia é a mesma, logo não vejo qualquer associação Chuva e Frio !!
Nós já sabemos que aqui em Portugal geralmente ou temos uma coisa ou temos outra !!


Mas estou um bocado reticente nestas previsões, ainda não vejo nenhum sinal claro das altas pressões na Gronelândia !!
No final de Novembro teremos já certezas nomeadamente se aqui o Sul terá um Inverno para esquecer ou para recordar ( ou então nem carne nem peixe)


----------



## Mjhb (12 Nov 2009 às 18:59)

Skizzo disse:


> Espero que se engane redondamente. Ou frio, ou chuva. As duas coisas juntas não, bleh



Por mim bem que tudo se podia realizar...


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Nov 2009 às 01:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Dezembro - forte circulação zonal com altas pressões na Gronelândia e NAO algo negativo na PI. Logo ventos de Leste/Nordeste/Norte na Europa Norte e Central, e ventos de Oeste/Sudoeste na PI;
> 
> Janeiro - grande ponto de interrogação neste mês. Mas a tendencia mantem-se com as altas pressões no Norte da Europa e o Jet Stream a atingir Portugal em especial o Sul, logo ventos de sul/sudoeste no nosso territorio e direcção contrária nas latitudes mais a Norte!
> 
> Nós já sabemos que aqui em Portugal geralmente ou temos uma coisa ou temos outra !!



Por norma os ventos de sul e sudoeste (a maioria das vezes) são meros indicadores de chuva e ou condições de instabilidade, geralmente com temperturas amenas (ora, isto não é novidade!), contudo acho que uma boa temporada sob estas condições já premiava o próximo Inverno como uma estação exemplar...
Estando esta previsão por marcar pontos, surgiriam bloqueios a massas de ar polar e quanto a neve, só mesmo às cotas mais elevadas e teriamos poucas possibilidades de presenciar belos cenários brancos por terras mais baixas.
Espero que tal não aconteça!


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2009 às 19:16)

Olá boa noite !!

Já voltou o apaixonado pela previsões sazonais ... ou será por desejar que um dia o tempo mude.
Ora bem hoje actualizaram mais dois modelos: O Modelo Russo e o MetOffice !!

- O modelo Russo segue a maior parte dos modelos e assim para o trimestre Dezembro/Janeiro e Fevereiro este encontra-se em perfeita consonância com ( quase todos os restantes );
- O metOffice apresenta para o trimestre Nov/Dezembro/Janeiro uma precipitação para Portugal ligeiramente abaixo da média no Norte e Centro e diz que o Sul tem que viver eternamente com a seca. Previsão identica para a Espanha !!

Comparando o metoffice com o modelo que sigo com mais atenção e que actualiza constantemente e analisando as cartas anteriores do NOAA (a de 13 Outubro) posso constatar que em termos de precipitação as coisas estão "ela por ela" apesar de ser mais seco no MetOffice, mas de forma geral e em termos europeus não divergem muito;

O Modelo Russo com a previsão de Dez/Janeiro/Fev é a cara chapada do NOAA e de outros modelos para o mesmo período.

O modelo IRI que deve pertencer ao "AL GORE" deve acreditar que todos os anos são um forno porque em 10 anos acho que apresentou sempre o mundo a escaldar todos os anos.
Em termos de precipitação posso afirmar que deve tb ser novamente este ano pro Aquecimento Global porque segue o padrão Altas pressões a sul e baixas a Norte !!
Ou seja para este modelo teria mais um ano de seca aqui no sul e quem sabe eternamente 

Como se pode verificar este ano não existe meio termo dos modelos ou teremos 8 ou 80 (ou muito seco ou muito chuvoso). Neste momento "o muito chuvoso tomou clara vantagem na maior parte dos modelos, mas pelo menos o IRI aponta noutro sentido, e acredito que o MetOffice tb tenha essa ideia quando no proximo mês por para Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro.
PS: Atenção que o pro aquecimento global que falo não é estar a desvalorizar o dito cujo, mas é que este modelo o IRI todos os anos põe sempre isto tudo a escaldar


----------



## David sf (16 Nov 2009 às 20:26)

O MetOffice tem sido criticado pela imprensa britânica, pois tem falhado todas as previsões sazonais efectuadas nos últimos anos. Quanto ao IRI nem vale a pena comentar. Nunca vi uma previsão desse modelo a não dar calor para pelo menos 90 por cento do globo terrestre. A NOAA, que eu pessoalmente não gosto muito, mas tem estado algo estável e prevê o que a maioria dos modelos prevê para a Península. Precipitação ligeiramente acima da média e temperatura também um pouco acima, para o período D-J-F. Para mim será um Inverno com alternância entre períodos humidos e amenos e períodos frios e secos. Isto porque  deverá haver frio na Europa Central, que nos visitará de vez em quando, mas uma precipitação um pouco acima da média no sul, significa circulação de oeste ou sudoeste, o que provoca dias bastante amenos. E daí resulta que os parâmetros fiquem perto da média.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2009 às 21:08)

David sf disse:


> O MetOffice tem sido criticado pela imprensa britânica, pois tem falhado todas as previsões sazonais efectuadas nos últimos anos. Quanto ao IRI nem vale a pena comentar. Nunca vi uma previsão desse modelo a não dar calor para pelo menos 90 por cento do globo terrestre. A NOAA, que eu pessoalmente não gosto muito, mas tem estado algo estável e prevê o que a maioria dos modelos prevê para a Península. Precipitação ligeiramente acima da média e temperatura também um pouco acima, para o período D-J-F. Para mim será um Inverno com alternância entre períodos humidos e amenos e períodos frios e secos. Isto porque  deverá haver frio na Europa Central, que nos visitará de vez em quando, mas uma precipitação um pouco acima da média no sul, significa circulação de oeste ou sudoeste, o que provoca dias bastante amenos. E daí resulta que os parâmetros fiquem perto da média.



Mas claro David não é por darem precipitação acima do normal que choverá todos os dias ou estará calor todos os dias ... existirão sempre periodos mais secos e chuvosos.

Quanto ao IRI olhei para os ultimos que eles tinham aquilo em arquivo e deu-me vontade de rir ... não acertaram uma pra caixa !!
E 2004-2005 então foi de morrer a rir porque foram sempre dando precipitação acima do normal o Outono/Inverno todo ... e comparando o previsto com o verificado deles não acertaram um único mês !!
Quanto ao MetOffice não sei sinceramente porque não me lembro das previsões deles !!


O Ibimet para mim é outro que não é muito fiável !!

O da NASA não sei o que hei-de pensar porque estão numa fase experimental, mas como costumam ter os maiores crâneos do planeta entendo que nesse aspecto tb tenham !!
Este segue a linha da maioria dos modelos !!

Sinceramente dos modelos que conheço não conheço nenhum mais credivel que o da  NOAA (este tem é a vantagem que os outros não têm .. actualiza  todas as semanas)!!
O do NOAA "constrói" a previsão sazonal a partir das condições iniciais de um periodo de 10 dias ... indo actualizando todos os dias ... !!
A meu ver esta técnica é benéfica para acertar mais nas previsões ..

Os outros modelos não sei como funcionam !!
E tb porque existem modelos com métodos completamente distintos, uns basicamente baseiam-se tomando em conta a evolução das SSTs, outros desprezam o El Nino /La Nina e outros misturam tudo como acho que é o caso da NOAA !!

Acho que pode ser isso que distancia tanto algumas previsões !!


Esperemos que não seja este ano que o IRI ou IBIMET ou qui sa o MetOffice acertam !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2009 às 23:00)

O Metoffice só diz uma coisa temperaturas acima da média e seca, seca e mais seca, a previsão esfumou-se para o Algarve de Inverno chuvoso, já era algo que estava a mentalizar-me. Mas pode ser um bom sinal, se eles metem água, pode ser que o seco torne-se chuvoso.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Nov 2009 às 23:29)

Eu não ligo a modelos pois acho que eles valem o que valem, mas sou a favor de uma perspectiva de equilibrio e acredito que se a chuva não cair neste inverno no sul ela virá na primavera ou até no verão como aconteceu em 2006,salvo erro, a seguir à seca de 2005. 
Não acredito que possamos ter um ano hidrológico vá até junho excluído setembro com uma precipitação inferior a 200mm, sei lá
por uma questão de crença ou realidade. Uma coisa é certa o nível médio de precipitação no sul vai continuar a baixar como se tem verificado nos últimos anos mas não seremos ums deserto pra já.


----------



## irpsit (19 Nov 2009 às 06:32)

Uma coisa todos são uniformes, dão um início de Inverno relativamente seco e com temperaturas acima da média, que é o que parece estar a querer manifestar-se de momento.

Já a maioria dos modelos aponta uma Europa com temperaturas acima da média mas chuvosa, enquanto Portugal seco (ou seja o AA em cima de nós), mas a previsão do Joe Bastardi (que costumo seguir) aponta um inverno frio e chuvoso na Europa, e Portugal mais chuvoso (ou seja o AA polar ganha e a jet stream mais passa junto à Peninsula Ibérica).

Já agora brincando aos modelos, o meu palpite é que continuámos até ao Natal com tempo mais seco/quente e depois entra o frio na Europa e chuva em Portugal, e depois deverá haver a entradas frias a meados de Janeiro e final de Fevereiro, com neve a chegar às cotas baixas, quem sabe como ao Porto ou Lisboa.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2009 às 09:44)

Vamos lá a ver uma coisa ... 
Todos os modelos que vi sendo que uns valem mais que outros por aquilo que se pode constatar no passado apontam que um inicio de Outono/Inverno mais seco do que o normal, nomeadamente o mês de Outubro e Novembro !!
Todos eles diziam que nesse periodo não estavam previstas anomalias de pressão a norte e estas somente surgiriam lá mais pro Inverno talvez mais em Dezembro ou meio de Dezembro !!

Isto falando em todos os modelos .... sendo que no caso do MetOffice apontava para Out/Nov/dez com precipitação acima da média na zona do Mediterranea.
Pro nosso país os modelos apontavam para este período precipitações na média ou abaixo da média !!
No que respeita ás zonas mais a sul, o nosso território na maior parte dos modelos fazia parte da zona seca.
Os sinais de mudança previstos pelos modelos (alguns) reside agora no mês de Dezembro, tanto em termos de pluviosidade como em termos de chuvas !!

Por isso resta aguardar porque será hoje o lançamento das restantes previsões que faltam (que eu conheça) que são o IRI e o IBIMET !!
Mais frio e mais chuva na Europa (sul ) sempre esteve previsto mais na parte do Inverno.
Esperemos que tal se verifique ... caso contrário aqui mais ao sul teremos outro 2004-2005.
cerca de 80% dos modelos que consultei apontam até ao momento pra aqui chuva acima da média e anomalia nas latitudes mais a Norte !!

Faltam serem lançadas as previsões dos modelos que costumam errar mais e que espero que se forem o que penso que vão ser ... que voltem a errar senão estamos mal !!

Além disso acho que o UK vai esgotar a precipitação toda este mês porque já estão com problemas de inundações ....


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2009 às 22:48)

Boa noite, 

actualização do modelo IRI:

Antes demais devo salientar que este modelo lida com probabilidade de precipitação ser acima da média ou abaixo da média, e ser muito dificil interpretar o que este modelo indica em termos de precipitação.

O que posso salientar é que este modelo tem um apetite devorador pela probabilidade da precipitação ser acima do normal  no leste da Europa e nos Açores, e um apetite devorador pela padrão seco na Gronelândia.
Isto repete-se anos a fio ....
Porque de resto não existe mais nada a salientar e que possa ser interpretado !!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Nov 2009 às 13:09)

Ora digam se não é uma imagem linda de se ver:





Ou preferem esta:





Sonhar não custa ... e como cada vez existem mais modelos a convergir pro mesmo, torna-se mais dificil que o sonho não se torne realidade  !!

O ECMWF (apesar de não ter o europeu) dá a ideia que indica ainda a possibilidade de Dezembro a Fevereiro ser seco, mas depois de Jan a FEV já diz ser chuvoso !!
Ver um modelo por África torna-se dificil !!
Contudo existe um modelo que é uma mistura do ECMWF/METEOFRANCE e METOFFICE que apontam para anomalia de pressão e precipitação a partir de Janeiro !!

Parecem-me cada vez mais evidente que uma mudança estará para surgir ... a questão será quando ???

E voçês o que acham?? 
A seca aqui pro sul é para continuar ou ficamos ou teremos um Inverno chuvoso !!


----------



## meteo (22 Nov 2009 às 13:49)

Essas previsões são sem dúvida interessantes. 
Eu acho que vamos ter um Inverno chuvoso,também ai para o Sul!Tal vai ser a chuva que em Abril a maior parte do SUl já não estará em seca.É bom sonhar Termos Invernos secos é normal,mas tantos seguidos não acredito.Este Inverno espero,e acredito que seja chuvoso!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2009 às 21:33)

Boa noite,
mais uma excelente actualização dos modelos que apontam para uma anomalia de pressão e precipitação para o sul da Europa e em especial para a PI em especial o tão carenciado centro e sul de Portugal !!
O actor da proeza foi o IBIMET que indica uma forte anomalia de precipitação e pressão para a PI e em particular o tão carenciado centro e sul de Portugal !!

Neste momento já existe goleada do tipo Benfica - V. SEtubal a favor da chuva !!

"Morreria de desgosto" se as coisas se invertessem 
Os cenários são tão bonitinhos como nunca tinha visto esta década ainda


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2009 às 22:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa noite,
> mais uma excelente actualização dos modelos que apontam para uma anomalia de pressão e precipitação para o sul da Europa e em especial para a PI em especial o tão carenciado centro e sul de Portugal !!
> O actor da proeza foi o IBIMET que indica uma forte anomalia de precipitação e pressão para a PI e em particular o tão carenciado centro e sul de Portugal !!
> 
> ...



Realmente, os modelos estão tão bons tão bons. tão bons se não se concretizar só pode ser o suicídio Aurélio. Que venha os 400 mm em Dezembro ou Janeiro como nos velhos tempos. Se for mentira vão sentir a ira dos algarvios não vai haver modelo que vá resistir à nossa ira.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Nov 2009 às 23:03)

Gostava muito que esses modelos acertasem mas........


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2009 às 09:56)

Ora digam lá se isto não seria lindo de se ver ...

Hemisfério Norte:




Europa:


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2009 às 11:22)

Bastante simpático o outlook mas ainda assim gosto mais deste... Indice NAO a caminho do valor mais baixo dos últimos 4 meses... Algo vai acontecer...


----------



## LuisFilipe (28 Nov 2009 às 14:25)

em termos de ondulações, quais sao as previsoes para este inverno ? 

os ventos vao ser mais de sul ne? nao é mau de todo, mas preferia o de leste


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2009 às 15:10)

Apesar das previsões sazonais poderem falhar redondamente como eu espero bem que não aconteça nos cenários traçados pode-se tirar as seguintes conclusões:
- Parece haver uma anomalia de pressão positiva em latitudes mais a Norte (Norte da Europa entre a Gronelândia e o Norte do Reino Unido); O resultado disto é termos um sistema de Altas Pressões a Norte provocando ventos de leste no mar do Norte e Reino Unido !!
- Em contraponto existe uma tendencia para baixas pressões nas nossas latitudes, que é aquilo a que chamamos um NAO negativo; o resultado disso é o oceano atlântico poder ser um mar aberto ao surgimento de numerosas tempestades com periodos de forte fluxo zonal. 
Assim em termos de mar teriamos um Inverno tremendamente rigoroso ao nível de agitação maritima que geralmente seria variável entre Sul e Oeste, sendo raramente de Noroeste !!

Essas situações que falei devem incidir principalmente entre a segunda metade de Dezembro e a 1ª metade de Janeiro, quando espero que as depressões e bloqueio a Norte atingam o seu auge !!


----------



## Aurélio (1 Dez 2009 às 15:28)

Estes modelos de previsão sazonal continuam tão bons, tão bons que aquilo que eles estão a modelar .. eu já acompanho há vários anos esses modelos nomeadamente o NOAA, e nunca os vi com previsões tão boas como este ano !!

Aguardo a actualização do MetOffice para o Dez/Jan/Fev, que estou á espera que este modelo acompanhe os outros, porque costuma ser razoavelmente credivel !!

Já agora finalizado o mês de Novembro e falando somente dos modelos que fazem previsões mês a mês, o modelo da NOAA, acertou mais ou menos na sua previsão falhando somente aqui no Sul do País !!
O Norte e Centro teve precipitações acima da média ou dentro da média !!

O Sul foi uma região que no modelo deles oscilou imenso entre o seco a normal, acabando por ser seco ...

Impressão minha ou isto até agora está sendo muito parecido com 2000/2001


----------



## Aurélio (2 Dez 2009 às 11:22)

Actualização do MetOffice, para o trimestre Dez/Jan/Fev, que segue a mesma tendencia da maioria dos modelos embora eu confesse que esta é a previsão mais estranha que já vi do MetOffice, senão repare-se:


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2009 às 20:58)

During the winter of 2010, mean seasonal temperatures in Europe are forecast to be close to the 1971-2000 average; however, a strong month-to-month variability is expected.  In December, the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO) will be in the positive phase, and unseasonably warm temperatures will dominate much of Europe, with the strongest positive anomalies in Scandinavia. Colder than normal temperatures are forecast for the Mediterranean region. In January, the westerly winds will start weakening, and the outbreaks of cold arctic air will become more frequent.  As a result temperatures in Europe will be more seasonal. In February, the NAO index will turn negative and the temperature anomaly pattern will be almost opposite to that in December. It will be the coldest month of the season.

Continuação em: http://www.climatelogic.com/forecasts/winter-2010-forecast-europe.html


----------



## Aurélio (3 Dez 2009 às 13:30)

Essa previsão não passa de um enorme monte de disparates !
Apenas falaram de temperatura de NAO e mais NAO .....

O texto tb me parece bastante confuso ... acabei por não saber se estava dizendo que vinha um storm track mais para sul no Inverno ou se era apenas em Fevereiro devido á previsão de NAO negativo !!

O raciocinio e a forma de pensar dá-me a ideia que quem escreveu o texto não é de pessoas profissionais mas sim de alguém amador que segue as teleconexões !!

Fazer uma previsão que diz que durante o Inverno teremos anomalias positivas na temperatura no Norte da Europa e negativas no Sul da Europa põe-me a pensar de onde virá então o frio para aqui da Gronelândia ou da China !!

A forma de dizer que vamos ter um NAO positivo ou neutro tb é descabida, ao dizer que deve ser com base das SST no Pacifico e depois mistura-se tudo com o resto, e pimba cozinhou-se um NAO neutro ou positivo !!

Parece-me uma previsão amadora desse russo a que não vou dar qualquer relevo !!

Parece-me mais previsões de um treinador de bancada !!
Apenas ligo a previsões sazonais de PROFISSIONAIS !!


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2009 às 14:07)

boas, Aurelio.
na minha opiniao a tendencia geral que se tem vindo a manifestar no medio/longo prazo a nivel dos modelos é de jet a latitudes de 40-45º, com sucessivas ondulaçoes e por vezes formaçao de depressoes/ciclogeneses  praticamente isoladas no atlantico central ( á volta dos açores).
desde setembro que temos vindo a presenciar forte instabilidade a nivel do pdrao geral de circulaçao ( as intensas trocas de calor...os WCB...etc) sendo esta a causa do outono anormalmente quente na europa e do recongelamento lentissimo e quiça preocupante do artico.
neste momento assiste-se a uma, natural, reorganizaçao/estabilizaçao das weather patterns na sua posiçao de inverno, posiçao essa que parece tender para NAO- com jet a 40-45º de intensidade nao muito forte, anticiclones na europa de leste por vezes englobando todo o sub-continente, um AA fraco estendendo-se entre a madeira e a bermuda ( raramente subido acima dos 50º de latitude norte) e um anticiclone no canada.
este cenario aponta para a possibilidade de um inverno quente, chuvoso e com possibilidade de ocorrencia de um ou outro evento extremo ( depressao a SW/W ou ciclogenese explosiva).
este inverno atevejo-o portanto muito chuvoso e quente especialmente na europa ocidental, de norte e area ocidental da PI .


----------



## Aurélio (3 Dez 2009 às 14:23)

Sim exactamente tb prevejo exactamente o mesmo e exactamente o contrário daquilo que é dito pelo site que o Algarvio1980 pronunciou.
para já ainda não vejo nada que indice um NAO positivo para este mês !!
Este mês espero um bloqueio mais escandinavo !!


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2009 às 15:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim exactamente tb prevejo exactamente o mesmo e exactamente o contrário daquilo que é dito pelo site que o Algarvio1980 pronunciou.
> para já ainda não vejo nada que indice um NAO positivo para este mês !!
> Este mês espero um bloqueio mais escandinavo !!



eu nao diria escandinavo pois o AMP anda neste momento muito pela siberia e norte edo canada/gronelandia....quanto mais quente estiver o W da america do norte e a europa menos possibilidades ha de formaçao de anticiclones nessas zonas ( lembremo-nos que os anticiclones que se formam na europa, america do norte e siberia sao termicos sendo as cristas subtropicais raras no inverno a norte de 40-45º).
ou seja se a europa seguir quente tal como o W americano ( devido ao ENSO) o atlantico e o pacifico norte manterse-hao activos e os anticiclones termicos nao progredirao sobre a europa ou W americano.
o resultado é que o AMP ficara muito a norte e em apofise com o siberiano e o canadense deixando um caminho aberto no atlantico e pacifico para as fortes depressoes e levando a um inverno quente e chuvoso na europa e no W da america ( o que ainda repele mais os A.termico....sendo isto uma bola de neve).


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2009 às 12:16)

stormy disse:


> boas, Aurelio.
> neste momento assiste-se a uma, natural, reorganizaçao/estabilizaçao das weather patterns na sua posiçao de inverno, posiçao essa que parece tender para NAO- com jet a 40-45º de intensidade nao muito forte, anticiclones na europa de leste por vezes englobando todo o sub-continente, um AA fraco estendendo-se entre a madeira e a bermuda ( raramente subido acima dos 50º de latitude norte) e um anticiclone no canada.
> este cenario aponta para a possibilidade de um inverno quente, chuvoso e com possibilidade de ocorrencia de um ou outro evento extremo ( depressao a SW/W ou ciclogenese explosiva).
> este inverno atevejo-o portanto muito chuvoso e quente especialmente na europa ocidental, de norte e area ocidental da PI .



É esse o cenário neste momento.







Mas dentro de 72h, uma distância muito razoável para os modelos acertarem já não haverá nada disto.






Submergirá uma dorsal até ao Alaska, o anticiclone térmico do norte do Canadá desaparecerá, ficando um AA sustentado pela dorsal no oeste deste país. A circulação de leste no flanco sul deste AA provocará uma entrada fria para a costa oeste dos EUA, atingindo o estado de Washington e o norte da Califórnia.

A 150h, ainda muito distante, mas bastante possível de acontecer,






esse mesmo AA migrará para o pólo, sendo que a 180 h estaria muito perto de se fundir com o AA térmico da Gronelândia.






Após isto é ficção científica, sendo que nesta run não ocorre essa fusão, o AA desaparece no pólo, mas há ensembles que apontam para isso e consequente entrada fria. De notar as diferenças entre a run principal, a paralela e a de controle, nesta última houve a tal fusão de AA, enquanto que na paralela não havendo fusão, o AA consegue deslocar-se para o norte da Escandinávia:

run principal:

A dorsal sobe mas não tem possibilidade de fusão com outro AA e forma um na Europa, mas muito a sul:











run paralela:

A dorsal sobe e alimenta o AA polar a norte da Escandinávia. Ao fim de umas horas temos a -12 na Península.
















run de controle:

A dorsal sobe e funde-se com o AA da Gronelândia, entretanto alimentado pelo AA vindo do Canadá, dando-lhe mais força (1045 mb) que na run principal. Ao fim de umas horas tinhamos a -18 na Península:
















São tudo cenários possíveis mas improváveis, não quero com isto fazer uma previsão de invasão siberiana, apenas mostrar que não existe uma tendência clara para os próximos dias.


----------



## Vince (4 Dez 2009 às 16:08)

Boa análise David sf  Difícil de prever ou mesmo improvável a tanta distância, mas achei interessante os sinais que mostraste. A Euroásia tem estado quente, algum dia terá que quebrar. Se não estou em erro foi lá para dia 17 ou 18 que tivemos uma siberiana em 2007 e acho que uma polar em 2006.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Dez 2009 às 16:42)

Vince disse:


> Boa análise David sf  Difícil de prever ou mesmo improvável a tanta distância, mas achei interessante os sinais que mostraste. A Euroásia tem estado quente, algum dia terá que quebrar. Se não estou em erro foi lá para dia 17 ou 18 que tivemos uma siberiana em 2007 e acho que uma polar em 2006.



Peço desculpa pela minha ignorância, mas qual é a diferença entre uma massa de ar polar e uma siberiana?


----------



## Aurélio (4 Dez 2009 às 16:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Peço desculpa pela minha ignorância, mas qual é a diferença entre uma massa de ar polar e uma siberiana?



Muito simples ... uma vem do Polo Norte ou Gronelândia e a outra vem da Sibéria


----------



## stormy (4 Dez 2009 às 17:18)

é verdade, Davide mas  a  longo prazo nomeadamente, e como referiste, apos as 180-216h, os cenarios modelados sao muito artificiais pois é impossivel determinar todas as variaveis ( as formulas nao sao infintitamente abrangentes.....basta ver os teoremas da incompletude, os paradoxos de zenão, etc).
depois ainda ha outro problema que sao as perturbaçoes, estas sao apenas hipoteses do genero "e se x acontecesse?" para as realizar alguns dados sao deturpados de proposito o que serve para avaliar a consistencia do modelo ( é como uma experiencia em que ha a experiencia de controlo e as outras introduzindo varias variaveis) pois é visivel que certas perturbaçoes induzem autenticas aberraçoes totalmente invalidas e ilogicas.
apesar de tudo segue, hoje, a tendencia de manutençao de uma corrente perturbada de W e de jet a latitude de 40-45º pelo menos até as 120h; sendo que apos isto é possivel a formaçao de uma crista na europa ocidental ( PI-escandinavia), com um anticiclone a cobrir o SW/W da weuropa e em apofise polar enquanto areas depressionarias se formam no mediterraneo central e oriental e na europa de leste/NE, por outro lado, um cavado formar-se-há entre a zona dos açores originando outro WCB entre os açores/madeira e a escandinavia/islandia.
este cenario actual no medio/ longo prazo ( após as 120-180h) é na minha opiniao um pouco fantasioso sendo que mantenho a ideia de que no maximo teremos um anticiclone termico a intrometer-se na europa central em apofise com o AA que ficará no SW europeu e/ou no mediterraneo e interagindo com um cavado no atlantico central o que daria origem a um fluxo frio ( isos -5 a -10º) de leste sob o centro/SE/S da europa  e um fluxo quente de SW sobre todo o oeste/SW e norte/NE europeu.


----------



## Lisboa001 (12 Dez 2009 às 16:59)

Deus queira que neve em Lisboa neste Inverno...
Eu queria passar o Dia de Natal com Neve lá fora


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 19:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Muito simples ... uma vem do Polo Norte ou Gronelândia e a outra vem da Sibéria




Eu só queria saber as diferenças nas características das massas, isso já tinha percebido...


----------



## David sf (12 Dez 2009 às 19:23)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu só queria saber as diferenças nas características das massas, isso já tinha percebido...



A polar por ter maior recorrido marítimo é mais humida e menos fria. A siberiana é continental, seca e muito mais fria.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 19:45)

David sf disse:


> A polar por ter maior recorrido marítimo é mais humida e menos fria. A siberiana é continental, seca e muito mais fria.



Obrigado. Alguém me poderia dizer quando nevou em Janeiro que tipo de massa era?


----------



## David sf (12 Dez 2009 às 20:30)

N_Fig disse:


> Obrigado. Alguém me poderia dizer quando nevou em Janeiro que tipo de massa era?



Quer a 29 Janeiro 2006, quer a 9 Janeiro 2009, como em quase todas as ocorrências de neve a cotas baixas, como Fevereiro de 1954, foi sempre com siberiana. Entradas polares com neve a cotas baixas só me lembro de 20 de Janeiro deste ano, 30 de Novembro de 2008 e de uma em 1994.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 20:45)

David sf disse:


> Quer a 29 Janeiro 2006, quer a 9 Janeiro 2009, como em quase todas as ocorrências de neve a cotas baixas, como Fevereiro de 1954, foi sempre com siberiana. Entradas polares com neve a cotas baixas só me lembro de 20 de Janeiro deste ano, 30 de Novembro de 2008 e de uma em 1994.



Então mas as siberianas não são secas? Como é possível nevar?


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Dez 2009 às 21:00)

N_Fig disse:


> Então mas as siberianas não são secas? Como é possível nevar?



A entrada siberiana é seca, mas não impede que colida com outras massas de ar mais húmidas, e da conjugação das duas, frio siberiano e humidade polar ou marítima, dá um misto de ambas, ar frio e húmido, logo neve...


----------



## David sf (12 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

mr. phillip disse:


> A entrada siberiana é seca, mas não impede que colida com outras massas de ar mais húmidas, e da conjugação das duas, frio siberiano e humidade polar ou marítima, dá um misto de ambas, ar frio e húmido, logo neve...



E geralmente a precipitação é de origem convectiva, causadas por depressões em altitude que são transportadas nessa massa siberiana.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Dez 2009 às 10:17)

De acordo com as ultimas informações dos vários modelos de previsão sazonal o que posso afirmar é que aproveitem bem esta 2ª quinzena e o principio de Janeiro porque depois os proximos meses poderão ser secos a partir de Fevereiro inclusive.

Neste momento CFS (NOAA) tem estado a tirar precipitação a uma velocidade incrivel inclusive para este mês que ainda assim está previsto ser superior.
Diga-se em boa verdade que para já os proximos meses deverão estar na média ou ligeiramente acima dela, mas que a tendencia nesta ultima semana tem sido sempre para tirar e não vejo eles voltarem a colocar o que tiraram.
Os outros modelos tb já dão anomalia negativa na precipitação para o trimeste Jan/Fev/Março, mas mais especificamente para Fev/Março/Abril..


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2009 às 12:13)

David sf disse:


> E geralmente a precipitação é de origem convectiva, causadas por depressões em altitude que são transportadas nessa massa siberiana.



Muito obrigado aos dois pelas informações.


----------



## irpsit (13 Dez 2009 às 12:36)

Costumo seguir as previsões sazonais do www.accuweather.com que costumam ser muito certeiras.
Eles, previam ao contrário doutros modelos, um inverno frio na Europa, depois de um outono quente. E é o que se está a verificar.
Os modelos agora prevêm que a siberiana se mantenha mais umas duas semanas, e sendo assim vai abrir-se o corredor a tempo chuvoso mais tarde ou cedo pelo mediterrâneo, trazendo muita chuva para Portugal, talvez lá para o final do mês. Até lá, o tempo vai estar frio, e quem sabe nevará a cotas baixas.

E claro, algures em Fevereiro, é normal haver mais entradas siberianas. Portanto espero um inverno frio na Europa, com vários episódios de nevões, e com mais precipitação que o normal nas latitudes a sul (incluindo a PI).
Portanto, nada de invernos quentes e húmidos, de fluxo de sudoeste.


----------



## Lisboa001 (13 Dez 2009 às 16:12)

irpsit disse:


> Costumo seguir as previsões sazonais do www.accuweather.com que costumam ser muito certeiras.
> Eles, previam ao contrário doutros modelos, um inverno frio na Europa, depois de um outono quente. E é o que se está a verificar.
> Os modelos agora prevêm que a siberiana se mantenha mais umas duas semanas, e sendo assim vai abrir-se o corredor a tempo chuvoso mais tarde ou cedo pelo mediterrâneo, trazendo muita chuva para Portugal, talvez lá para o final do mês. Até lá, o tempo vai estar frio, e quem sabe nevará a cotas baixas.
> 
> ...



Deus te oiça irpsit, deus te oiça!!!


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2010 às 18:47)

> Uma vez mais, uma vez que é o suficiente para não definitivo desestabilização da camada VP na baixa estratosfera para determinar as condições para uma possível divisão da VP novo gelado com consequências para a Europa ".
> 
> Esta situação é analisada em detalhe a análise em anexo, poderia causar um novo impulso em direção ao norte dos Açores para bloquear o fluxo desta vez para permitir que o lobo Atlântico retrogredire Siberian sobre a Europa, seria a gênese do segundo evento de geada neste inverno no Velho Continente . Atenção estamos a falar de uma previsão para 10/15 dias, então estamos no final de janeiro, *e os paralelos com a 1956*, neste contexto, poderia ser desperdiçada. Uma vez mais, no entanto, determinar os efeitos desta nova onda de frio europeu será a situação quando a separação da troposfera. Uma coisa parece certa: a atualização mais recente do canal de modelos na estratosfera ala categoricamente um recomeço futuro Atlântico, na verdade ele estava ligado a uma possível desplacement da camada VP perto da Sibéria, com um possível estado resultante da EA + no Atlântico e uma retomada do fluxo oceânico. Mas o poder das forças com um novo e poderoso troposférico forçando VP aleúte provavelmente vai quebrar novamente em duas partes, permitindo uma crise final do Canadian Vortex e, portanto, um novo período de frio na Europa. A situação, neste contexto, é ainda mais interessante quando se considera que, hoje, é esperado após o segundo pulso na mão, uma terceira em cerca de dez dias, TST resultado de um novo evento que levaria a uma nova estratosfera para desestabilizar o mês de fevereiro que Esse tempo poderia ter as características do aquecimento Major. Esteja ciente de que a dinâmica da estratosfera, a situação peculiar no terreno com uma área tão vasta snowiest nos últimos trinta anos, *não poderia entregar apenas uma previsão de fevereiro dos anais, mas também uma primavera fria com a março de pesar condições do ano anterior. Inverno de 2009-10 está longe de terminar ... *



Tradução rasca do google a partir do italiano, original aqui:

http://www.meteoscienze.it/licenza-joomla/404-aggiornamento-stratosferico-febbraio-straordianrio


----------



## irpsit (21 Jan 2010 às 00:11)

Pessoal, posso dizer que o ar siberiano está outra vez a entrar aqui pela Europa Central adentro. Nota, não é o ar polar marítimo que tiveram aí em Portugal no ínicio de Janeiro. Este é ar muito frio e seco e de fluxo de leste. Dentro de 5-7 dias a Áustria e a Alemanha deverão registar temperaturas muito baixas.

Se o AA dos Açores se deslocar até mais a norte, então poderá arrastar este ar daqui para aí.

Sigo com -4ºC por cá na cidade...


----------



## frederico (23 Jan 2010 às 17:00)

Mantém-se uma tendência para um Fevereiro chuvoso e fresco:

http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/


----------

